# Lebender Köderfisch



## Schulti (9. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Nach dem jüngsten Setzkescherurteil stelle ich mir die Frage ob wir die Chance haben auch den lebenden Köderfisch wieder einsetzen zu dürfen. Als fanatischer Raubfischangler (Ansitzfischen) gab es früher (und heute) nichts besseres, oder?
Gruß an alle
Schulti


----------



## hecht24 (9. November 2000)

hast recht schulti
aber die chancen stehen schlecht
gruenlinge sind politisch zu stark.koennen froh sein wenn alles so bleibt wie bisher.
bei mir in der gegend gibts jede menge gewaesser wo das angeln schon komplett verboten ist


----------



## BoilieJoe (9. November 2000)

Hai SchultiFür Raubfische bleibt der lebende Köfi wohl immer die Nr 1.
Wie Hecht 24 es schon sagt: Die selbsternannten Umweltschützer haben eine sehr grosse Lobby, und da zählt nicht gesunder Menschenverstand sondern nur das man irgend etwas erreicht. Ob das erreichte dann allerdings sinnvoll ist steht auf einem anderen Papier, siehe z.B. die Hunde - Maulkorbverordnung...
Das der Lebende Köfi in Deutschland wieder erlaubt wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die Niederländer haben jetzt den lebenden Köfi auch verboten.Mf*G* BoilieJoe


----------



## Schulti (9. November 2000)

Hi Hecht24 und BoilieJoe!
Da wird immer von EU und Europäischer Einheit gesülzt und dann macht sowieso jedes Land was es will,oder? Ich war heuer am Ebro und habe dort Köderfischmontagen gesehen wo ich dachte:"Ja spinne ich????". Da wurden lebenden Karpfen und Karauschen 6 Drillinge "implantiert". Sowas, da sind wir uns wahrscheinlich alle einig, muss wirklich nicht sein. Aber was soll dagegen einzuwenden sein wenn ich einem lebenden Köfi den Haken vorsichtig durch die Nase steche?   Sehen wir uns doch mal die Gesetzeslage an: Wenn ich jetzt im "affekt" oder im Vollsuff jemandem eine auf&acute;s Maul haue wird nicht sonderlich viel passieren (kleine Geldstrafe oder so), ködere ich einen lebenden Köfi an und werde erwischt, bin ich (bei uns jedenfalls) mit mindestens 1000 DM dabei. Das ist doch nicht Richtig, oder?
Gibt es nicht eine Ausnahme um den lebenden Köfi doch eizusetzen (stark verkrautete Gewässer o.ä.)?


----------



## BoilieJoe (9. November 2000)

Hai SchultiWenn man bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde einen Antrag stellt und diesen sehr gut formuliert, dann kann es für geschlossene Vereinseigene Gewässer schon mal eine Ausnahmegenehmigung geben.Ob dem wirklich so ist weiss ich nicht, man höhrt ja viel...MfG BoilieJoe


----------



## Radi (9. November 2000)

Hallo Leute
Ihr habt vollkommen Recht, ein Tier in dieser Gesellschaft ist wesentlich mehr Wert als ein Menschenleben.
Dabei müssen wir noch froh sei einen Regenwurm nicht vor dem Angeln waidgerecht töten zu müssen.(kommt bestimmt auch bald)
Die selbsternannten Tierschützer sollten lieber darauf achten, daß (tierliebhaber) ihre Hunde nicht zu Veganern machen, denn das ist wirklich nicht artgerecht.
Radi


----------



## Franky (10. November 2000)

Hi Schulti,ich lasse die Rechtslage jetzt mal völlig außer Acht und "konzentriere" mich mal auf das "wesentliche": den Fangerfolg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es steht doch vollkommen ausser Frage, daß der regelmäßige Fang von Großhechten ziemlich zurückgegangen ist. In meinem Haussee sind Hechte drin - da träumt der Papst von. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nur - man kriegt sie nicht!!! Diese Beobachtung kam von vielen Anglern, die noch mit lebenden Köfi angeln durften.
Meine Meinung dazu: wir wissen alle, daß es verboten ist und werden uns auch sicher daran halten. Nichtsdestotrotz wird doch jeder so fischen, wie er es mit sich verantworten kann, oder?

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Joe (10. November 2000)

Haltet euch doch einfach an die geltende Rechte! Es ist doch eine Herausforderung, den Grosshechten trotzdem auf die Schuppen zu rücken, oder???? Sonst könnte sie vielleicht jeder fangen, und dann wäre es nicht mehr soviel Wert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Franky (10. November 2000)

Mann könnte es ja mal mit lebenden Flaschenfischen versuchen. Die sind außerdem noch anständig groß... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Joe (11. November 2000)

... und der Drill wird der deines Lebens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## MCLooney (14. November 2000)

@alle,
Hi, bin neu hier im Board. Auf Empfehlung von Hecht24(im w-o Board). 
Ich war mal in Ontario auf Hecht, Muskie und Zander. Als mein Köderfisch sich nicht mehr bewegte machte mich ein kanadischer Angler darauf aufmerksam. Für Ihn war ich ein komischer deutscher Touri der zu blöd zum fischen ist. Bei denen ist fischen mit lebenden Köfi das normalste der Welt und nur an manchen Seen verboten weil sie angst haben das die Minnows sich dort vermehren und die edleren Fische verdrängen. 
Der Typ der das fischen mit Lifebait in Deutschland verbieten lassen hat ist sowieso der absolute Vogel. Habe bei dem im Lehrgang meinen Fischerreischein gemacht. Profilierungsgeil, hält sich für was besseres. Ist drauf und dran uns Anglern das Leben immer schwerer zu machen.
Solche Leute brauchen wir.
Petri, Looney


----------



## hecht24 (14. November 2000)

hi mc looney
is leider so. viele VDSF bonzen sind nur profilierungsgeil und angeln wahrscheinluch nur einmal im jahr oder gar nicht mehr.bin leider gezungen auch in diesem pennerverein zu sein.in meiner umgebung sind alle angelvereine im VDSF.der DAV ist um laengen besser.leider im westen schwach vertreten.
hoffe das noch viele angelvereine sich dem DAV anschliessen.dann loest sich das problem von alleine.

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## HuchenAlex (14. November 2000)

Hallo Leute..Damit ihr mich nicht falsch versteht: ich habe nicht wirklich ein Problem damit, wenn jemand den lebenden Köderfisch einsetzt, nur frage ich mich schon ob es wirklich immer notwendig ist, und ob nicht mit toten Fischen am System ebenso gute Fänge gemacht werden können. Ich fische zwar zugebenermaßen relativ selten auf Hecht (in meinem Hausgewässer ist kaum ein nennenswerter Bestand vorhanden), doch habe ich an mehreren Seen (z.B. Weißensee in Kärnten) mit den gängigen Systemen wie ich sie sonst zum Huchenfischen verwende schöne Fänge erzielt. Habe zwar keine Monsterfische gefangen, es waren aber einige ganz brauchbare dabei.
Man kann doch mit dem System eine viel größere Wasserstrecke abfischen, es läßt sich sehr variantenreich führen und vor allem bestimmt man selbst was das Tierchen am Ende der Leine macht (entgegen meinen wenigen Erfahrungen mit lebendem Köderfisch.. der wollte sich meist unbedingt wo verstecken) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es mag natürlich sein, daß meine Vorliebe für Systeme darin begründet liegt, daß ich mit kaum etwas anderem fische (sowohl auf Forellen als auch auf Huchen) und daß manchmal tatsächlich keine wirkliche Alternative zum lebenden Köderfisch existiert, doch wo es einsetzbar ist würde ich ersterem den Vorzug geben.
Ich empfinde jedoch die von euch angesprochene Rechtslage ebenso beschämend, wenns auch hier in Österreich noch nicht ganz so schlimm aussieht (der lebende Köfi ist zwar meist offiziell verboten, es wird allerdings kaum geahndet wenn man erwischt wird).Grüße aus Ö und PH
Alex


----------



## Guest (15. November 2000)

Hi Alex,
das mit dem Weissensee, find ich ja lustig, ich war erst im Juli für 14 Tage da, und habe da nach langer Abstinenz (13 Jahre)wieder mit dem Fischen angefangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mir hat man allerdings erzählt, dass das Fischen mit lebendem Köfi verboten sei. Ich glaube aber auch, dass die einheimischen Angler drauf schei.... und Abends mit den zuständigen Polizisten (ich glaube bei Euch heisst das Gendarmen) ab und zu mal ein Bier und ein paar Kurze (Stamperl ?)trinken und dann werden die nicht so genau kontrolliert, wenn es drauf ankommt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Find ich auch vollkommen in Ordnung - werde ich nächstes Jahr im Urlaub auch mal ausprobieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 die meisten Gendarmen kenne ich noch, weil ich fast alle Sommerurlaube bis zu meinem 17. Lebensjahr am Weissensee verbracht habe.
Wo warst du denn Fischen, westlich oder östlich der Brücke ??
Maht et jot
Achim

------------------
"Möge die Macht mit euch sein"


----------



## Guest (15. November 2000)

Hi Alex,
ich habe im Juli nur im Westteil gefischt und habe in Gatschach ein paar schöne Karpfen gefangen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im kommenden Sommer werde ich aber auch im Ostteil auf Hecht oder Forelle fischen, ich werde mit dem Auto bis zum Seeende fahren und mir da dann so einen Elektrokahn mieten.
Mal sehen was dabei so rumkommt
Maht et jot
Achim------------------
"Möge die Macht mit euch sein"[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Achim 68 am 15-11-2000 um 15:48.]


----------



## HuchenAlex (16. November 2000)

Hi Achim..ich fische jedes Jahr einige Tage am Weissensee (meine Lebensgefährtin stammt aus der Gegend). Du hast recht, die Einheimischen (nicht nur am Weissensee) zeigen sich vom Verbot des lebenden Köfis kaum beeindruckt, ich weiß aber nicht genau was einem dann tätsächlich passiert wenn man mal kontrolliert und erwischt wird.
Ich fische immer nur östlich der Brücke, westlich und überhaupt rund um Techendorf ist mir zuviel los. Meist miete ich mir ein Boot und befische den Teil östlich des Ronacherfelsen. Ich laße mich einfach die Scharkante entlangtreiben und lasse den Köfi nur wenige Meter vom Boot entfernt spielen. Dauert meist nicht allzu lang bis sich ein Hecht meldet, wenns leider auch oft Untermaßige sind die einem nur den Köderfisch zerfetzen. Habe dabei allerdings auch schon einige schöne Kaliber Barsche gefangen, manche über 1kg. Die werden in letzter Zeit immer mehr am Weissensee.
jojo,des "Schnapserl ziagn".. do sogt ka Kärntna na.. und die Gendarmen dort sind ja auch nur welche..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




schen Tog daweil und PH
Alex


----------



## Matte (17. November 2000)

Mir egal was ihr euch alles noch verbieten lassen wollt! Ich bleibe bei lebenden Köderfisch! Wie viele nur nicht zugeben wollen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist er nun mal die beste Lösung einen Hecht in die Pfanne zu bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Denn der Hecht ist selbst in der "grünen Periode"(ich meine die Politik) immer noch ein Räuber! Ich finde meiner Meinung nach, es immer noch besser 2-3 Barsche am Tag zu opfern, als 10Kg Boilies vom Boot aus ins Wasser zu kippen(ich weiss ihr doch nicht). Zum Thema noch, ich benutze nur Barsche als Köder und keine bedrohten Fischarten! So jetzt könnt ihr euch über mich so richtig auslassen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                               PS: solltet ihr mal vorbeikommen am Teich, ich hab immer ein Barsch für euch!


----------



## hecht24 (18. November 2000)

jau matte cooler beitrag
moegen die gruenlinge unter 5% bekommen

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## HuchenAlex (19. November 2000)

Hi Matte.Ich fische nicht deshalb lieber mit System als mit lebendem Köderfisch weil es mir jemand verboten hätte (in Österreich übrigends nicht überall der Fall. Dort ist er z.B. an so gut wie allen Salzkammergutseen in OÖ noch erlaubt), sondern weil ich lieber aktiv fische (und dabei auch meine Fische fange) und ich zugegebenermaßen schon gewisse Skrupel habe, einen lebenden Fisch anzuködern. Vor allem wenn man den Köder eine gewisse Distanz auswerfen muß und dadurch praktisch nur Rückenanköderung in Frage kommt, damit er nicht vom Haken fliegt (ist zumindest meine Erfahrung). Ich würde den lebenden Köderfisch nur dann einsetzten, wenn es wirklich keine Alternative dazu gibt. Aber wie gesagt: jeder wie er will.Grüße aus Ö und PH
AlexPS: ich gehöre sicher nicht zu denjenigen die 10 kg Boilies in Gewässer kippen (was ich ebenfalls als höchst bedenklich empfinde). Ich habe schlicht und einfach noch nie wirklich auf Karpfen gefischt. Sind in meinem Hausgewässer auch gar keine drin.


----------



## Matte (19. November 2000)

Na na Hecht24 bist wohl auch ein Barschkiller *g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   reich mir die Flosse


----------



## hecht24 (19. November 2000)

hi matte
bin allround fischkiller
am liebsten nehm ich kaulbarsche oder auch gruendlinge

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Matte (19. November 2000)

Jo Hecht24, Gründlinge gehen auch gut aber komischerweise bei uns nur ohne Kopf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  der muss wech dann klappts mit dem Aal. Aber Vorsicht der Gründling wird knapp in Deutschland!(es gibt aber Zoohandlungen die sie als Köderfische verkaufen, bei uns jedenfalls)
Und Grüsse noch an HuchenAlex für seinen ehrlichen Beitrag.(aber ich wusste doch das ihr keine 10Kg reinknallt)------------------------------
der Barschkiller *g


----------



## AalSpezi (26. November 2000)

also meine köfi´s sind natürlich immer tot ;-) 
jetzt mal Ehrlich, wenn man mit lebendem Köfi Angelt, das hat ja schon jeder mal gemacht oder, denn kann man zu 90% den Burschen nach seinem Einsatz wieder schwimmen lassen. Ob der denn in das Gewässer gehört is nen anderer Schuh. Also ist es doch viel Tierfreundlicher. Und man sollte auch den Nutzen nicht vergessen - dicke Hechte und.. Recycling ;-)also, ran > hecht raus > rein cya leutzTobias


----------



## Rocky (26. November 2000)

Hi Leute,
Ich finde auch das mit lebende Köderfischen
die Raubfische besser fangen lassen, als mit künstlichen Köder.
Ich komme aus dem Osten und da war es damals erlaubt mit lebenden Fischen zu ködern.
Man sollte es wieder erlauben
Tschau

------------------
+++ Immer vollen Kescher +++
****** Rocky ******
---///  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  \---


----------



## Schulti (26. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Mal eine Frage:
Kennt Ihr jemanden der schon mal beim Fischen mit lebenden Köfi erwischt wurde?
Wenn ja was waren strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Matte (27. November 2000)

JO bin schon "erwischt" worden, es kam sogar mein Vereinshäuptling zur Kontrolle!
Nach ein paar Diskusionen war das Thema beendet, und zwei Tage später kam er zu mir und fragte ob er sich ein paar Fische borgen kann.Ich muss auch Rocky zustimmen bei uns im "Osten" ist immernoch alles ein wenig kulanter.


----------



## hecht24 (27. November 2000)

jo denke der dav is besser drauf als der doedel vdsf

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. November 2000)

Tut mir echt leid. Bei eurem Gespräch kann ich nicht mithalten. Ich weiß nicht wie ich einen lebenden Tobs 100 Meter weit werfen soll ohne das der den Löffel abgiebt.
Beim Wattwurm funzt das aber.  

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Uwe (28. November 2000)

Hallo Köfi- Angler,bei uns wird das unterschiedlich gehandhabt:
lebender Köfi ist selbstverständlich verboten, aber der Verein mit seinen Kontrolleuren drückt üblicherweise ein Auge zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Aber...
Die Polizei (und vor allem die Wasserschutzpolizei am Mittellandkanal) kontrollieren sehr streng. Wer da mit zappelndem Fischchen erwischt wird kriegt Anzeige -ohne Gnade- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Es gingen auch mehrere Fälle durch die Presse (wurden glaub ich sogar mal im Blinker erwähnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mit Bußgeldern von mehreren Tausend Märkern.Also muß man an öffentlichen Strecken (Flüsse, Kanal) sehr vorsichtig sein oder gleich mit Toten Köfis ob gesalzen oder nicht angeln.Aber das muss jeder selber wissen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2000)

Hallo Raubfischer ;-)
Ich angele hauptsächlich nur noch in Schweden  und eigentlich die letzten Jahre garnicht mehr in Deutschland: die "blöden" Grünlinge  mit ihrem Naturschutzwahn machen einem mit unsinningen Dingen auch viel zu schaffen: Köfi-Verbot, Setzkescher(retour), rote Maden, Blei abschaffen wollten die auch *g*, ach ja: Kinder unter 16 Jahren sollen nicht mehr fischen dürfen, also nur murks, die wahren Wasser-Naturschützer sind da sowieso die Angler (siehe Blinkerleitartikel) und nicht diese Sesselpupser. Ich habe wie jeder Angler ein besonderes Interesse die Gewässer sauber (wirklich sauber oder rein!) zu halten und die Fische ev. auch noch essen zu können, Hormon- und Giftskandal in Deutschland - nein Danke, das ist eine Obersauerei, und solche Kapitalverbrechen, da traut sich kein Grünling hin, mit dem Rohreverstopfen in der ex.DDR war das ja mal ein netter Anfang, aber das heute mit Giftlachsen und fetten Weibl.Hormonen für den Mann im Fisch, das ist sch##sse.
Aber zum eigentlichen Grunde des Köfi:
Das ist eine andere Angelart, und das hat bisher wohl der ein oder andere sich noch garnicht klar gemacht, der ist echt am besten für die Ansitzangelei und keine Bewegtangelei wie Spin-Werfen oder Ruten-Schleppen. Manchmal möchte man einfach am Gewässer sitzen, sein Köfi Gerät mit oder ohne Baitrunner/Elektroanzeiger aufbauen, und nebenbei sinnierend angeln oder sich unterhalten. Dagegen ist konzentriertes Schleppen manchmal richtiges Raubfischen, mit alle 10min ein Biß und mit dem Boot "überfahren". Tolles Angeln, aber keine sinnige Entspannung, die ist beim Köfi-Ansitz am besten und besser als mit dem toten Köfi, das macht den eigentlichen Reiz aus, und deswegen glaube ich auch, das die meisten dem  deswegen nachtrauern. Wie gesagt, ich angle in Schweden viel mit Wobbler und Köfi, und das ist auch beim Hechtdrill anders, die sauber gehakten Wobblerfische lassen sich brav heranziehen - oh Verzeihung -, die echten Räuber mit dem Köderfisch, die wollen ihre Beute nicht wiederhergeben und kämpfen wie die Berseker mit Luftsprung, Salto und dergleichen, also ganz was anderes, als wenn&acute;s eine andere Fischsorte wäre. Das beides, denke ich, macht den Köfi-Angelreiz aus, und da geht der Puls hoch, wenn ein Hecht den Köfi und so richtig mit Dampf die Schnur von der Rolle nimmt. Das wünsche ich euch allen zu Weihnachten, in dem Sinne.


----------



## Matte (29. November 2000)

Junge Junge ich würde sagen du hast den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen!!! Hatte heute eine Grundrute mit Heringsfetzen draussen und ein 25cm Barsch (lebend) an Pose gehangen, links und rechts habens Kollegen mit Gummi und Blech probiert, ohne Erfolg, ich hatte nach einer Stunde einen schönen Drill mit einen Meterhecht auf 25 Schnur(Monofil) hat zwar 45min gedauert aber was schöneres gibt es nicht! Aber was meinst du mit Rohreverstopfen in der DDR?-------------------------
 der Barschkiller *g


----------



## hecht24 (30. November 2000)

petri heil matte

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Schulti (30. November 2000)

Hi Matte!
Du bist echt ein toller Typ, wenn Du mit 25er Monoschnur auf Hecht angelst und als Köder auch noch einen 25cm Barsch verwendest.
Hoffentlich beisst da mal der Fisch des Lebens!!





------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Matte (4. Dezember 2000)

Danke Danke , aber mir blieb nichts anderes übrig, der große Barsch war der letzte den ich hatte. (ausserdem großer Köder großer Hecht) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hatte aber schon genug Verluste dieses Jahr, musste ja mal endlich wieder über die Metergrenze kommen.


----------



## Matte (4. Dezember 2000)

hab was vergessen----------------------
der Barschkiller *g


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2000)

Was denn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Matte (5. Dezember 2000)

na die Unterschrift
-------------------------
der Barschkiller *g


----------



## MCLooney (31. Dezember 2000)

@Schulti,
wo kann ich was über das Setzkescherurteil lesen?
mfg, MCLooney


----------



## Schulti (31. Dezember 2000)

Hi McL!
Da stand in einer der letzten BLINKER-Ausgaben was darüber drin.
Frag&acute; mich aber nicht in welcher
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Jungangler02 (7. Januar 2001)

Also ich finde zwar das Lebener KÖfi ein Guter Köder ist Aber Für die Fische ist das Tierquälerei.ich meine 2-3 Stunden Bei Vollem Bewustsein nen Haken im Kreuz oder in der Lippe Haben finde ich nicht okay. ich hoffe das der Lebende Köfi Verboten bleibt denn auch unser Image Würde dadrunter Leiden. 
































------------------
Gruß Junganger02


----------



## Matte (7. Januar 2001)

......und bei Bambie hab ich auch geweint


----------



## Jungangler02 (7. Januar 2001)

sag ich dazu nur Matte. Sol ich dir mal nen Angelhaken Größe 0/100 durchs Kreuz oder durch die Lippe Stechen und dich dann 100 m weit werfen. Mal sehen ob du dann Noch Für Lebenden KöFi Bist! Oder Bist du da Anderer Meinung? Wenn der Fisch Tot ist Finde ich das in ordnung dann leidet der Fisch nicht Mehr. Aber Selbst Wenn er Legal Wird. Lebend Kommt Bei mir Kein KöFi an Die Montage! 

------------------






































  Gruß Junganger02


----------



## Matte (7. Januar 2001)

Ist ja schon gut...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jedem seine freie Meinung im Board!----------------------
der Barschkiller *g


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2001)

Hey Junganglerbin genau deiner Meinung!
habe meine größten Hechte alle auf toten KÖFI gefangen!
Ausserdem ist es bewiesen das große Hechte ab 1m mehr Aaß fressen als andere!
mein größter Hecht biss im Schweriner See auf eine halbe Markrele!
(Methode aus England)
soviel von mir zum Thema 
lebender Köfi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Donaufischer (12. Januar 2001)

Gibt nichts besseres; obwohl zur Winterszeit
hatte ich meine besten Fangergebnisse auf tote Köder.
Wir dürfen im Donau und Teichrevier lebend; nur fädeln ist nicht erlaubt. 

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Schulti (13. Januar 2001)

Du glücklicher!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2001)

Hi Matte!das mit dem Rohreverstopfen in der ex.DDR war so:
1990, da hatten Grünlinge&Co noch Mumm in den Knochen und haben die ganzen fiesen Chemieabwasserrohre an der Fulda usw. allerorts einfach zugemacht, so Luftsack mit Preßluft an langer Latte rein in Rohr, so 5-10m, und "pffft", Rohr zu, Dreckwasser bleibt drin, Fluß bleibt sauber. Seitdem hat die Weser wieder Wasserqualität, und an anderen Orte klappte das auch. Inzwischen sind die Grünlinge&Co abgehalfterte Sesselpupser, die nix mehr für den Gewässer&Fischschutz tun. Das finde ich ärgerlich. So wie die Berufsfischer die naturgeschützten Meerforellen an der Ostseeküste massenhaft Netzabfischen dürfen, und die Angler gehen leer aus bzw. bekommen härteste Auflagen. Ich erwarte da einfach mehr Beschränkungen beim industriellen Naturraubbau und mehr Naturerleben für den gemeinen Mensch (Angler).AngelDet


----------



## Matte (28. Januar 2001)

Danke für die Antwort AngelDet.
Aber sag mal hast du Winterschlaf gehalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich glaub das war damals aber auch unbedingt nötig. Wusstest du das die BRD im Jahr Millionen ausgibt für Tschechische Filteranlagen,weil die Schwefeldioxidbelastung im Erzgebirge immernoch viel zu hoch ist!
(passt aber nicht in das Thema Ködis rein)


----------



## Dude (1. Februar 2001)

Tja, als sogenannter "Grüner" und trotzdem !
Angler muß ich hier wohl auch mal meine Meinung abgeben. Ich habe mit dem Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches absolut kein Problem, der tote fängt meiner Meinung nach nicht schlechter! Vielleicht mache ich mir hier jetzt keine Freunde, aber ich habe ein Problem damit einen lebenden Köderfisch mit der Ködernadel zu montieren, dazu stehe ich auch und würde auch ohne Verbot nur mit totem Köderfisch fischen.


----------



## Matte (2. Februar 2001)

Nun sagt mal : esst ihr Fleisch?!
Geht mal in ein Schlachthof, was meint ihr, klar die Metzger überreden die Tiere damit sie sterben.
Was ist los mit euch?
Mensch ich schlag auch ein Karnickel ab bevor ich ihn abziehe, aber desswegen bin ich doch kein Unmensch!
Aber ich glaub nicht das ein Köfi ein so ausgeprägtes Hirn hat um zu verstehen dass er an meinen Drillig hängt.(zumal Fische kein Gehirn haben, sondern nur einen Hirnstamm)
Ich glaube viele haben sich zu sehr einlullen lassen von den Grünen.
Ich weiss mit Sicherheit dass ich mich jetzt zu sehr raus gewagt habe aber ich stehe zu meiner Meinung!
Ich habe nichts gegen Leute die sagen ,ich hab mit toten Köfis besser gefangen, aber wenn welche kommen die mir sagen wollen "du bist ein Tierquäler" die sollten sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen und bei sich anfangen zu kritisieren (das fängt bei der Hundehaltung an und hört bei der Ernährung auf)
So ich weiss nicht ob mich die Macher vom Board jetzt rauskicken, mir auch (fast) egal
ich wollte nur mal meine Meinung schreiben.
der Matte


----------



## Joe (2. Februar 2001)

Warum sollten Sie ??????

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Dude (2. Februar 2001)

Hallo Matte,ich esse übrigens kein Fleisch und das Kaninchen sitzt bei mir im Käfig als Haustier ( nicht Schlachttier ). Ich akzeptiere natürlich Deine Meinung, habe aber auch meine, und würde und werde deshalb nicht mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2001)

Hi Matte!Manchmal ist das wohl Winterschlaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wundere mich manchmal wieviel Tage schon vergangen sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aber bald ist Frühling!Immer heile Geräte,
AngelDet


----------



## AngelAchti (15. Juni 2001)

Moin!Ich wollte nur sagen dass ich das Angeln mit lebendem Köfi so gelernt habe. Mein Vater hat es mir so beigebracht..Wenn er wüsste das es verboten worden ist würde er sich sicherlich im Grab umdrehen.Ich kann nur hoffen dass ich ein Gewässer, bzw. einen Verein finde, in/ an dem das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch toleriert wird.Vielleicht hat j asogar jemand einen Tip für mich im Raum Ruhrgebiet / Rheinland.
&acute;Nen schönen GrussAngelachti

------------------
 http://www.achti.de -[Senf mit Quark macht stark]-


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2001)

Hi Achti,da wirst Du wohl "Pech" haben, denn soweit ich weiß, ist das mit lebendem KöFi, Warmblütern etc. im Tierschutzgesetz verankert - und das ist bundesweit gültig.Tu Dir doch bitte einen Gefallen und riskiere doch nicht wegen eines Fisches mehr oder weniger Deinen Schein. Es wäre verdammt schade drum, oder?!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Ganjaman (16. Juni 2001)

lebender köderfisch ist verboten.. ehrlich.. graß rauchen auch...... darfste dich bloß nicht erwischen lassen..... (versuch einmal sonnenbarsch im tiefen wasser bei gewitter -- lebend versteht sich......) ;-)


----------



## Schulti (16. Juni 2001)

Anscheinend bin ich doch nicht der einzige "Tierquäler" hier am Board!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Schulti (16. Juni 2001)

Um nochmal eines klarzustellen:
Wir sind 20 Leute und haben 2 kleine alte Baggersen gepachtet. Bei uns wird das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köfi TOLERIERT, wenn allerdings jemand von der Polizei erwischt wird (Gewässeraufseher haben bei uns nichts zu suchen!) muß er selber dafür geradestehen!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## steffen (17. Juni 2001)

Ja, ist so auch besser. Was hat man davon, wenn man einen anderen Angler ansch... ???Gruß Steffen


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juni 2001)

Hi
jo das ist schon ein komischer Bereich...
ich weiß auch nicht was für die Fischlein angenehmer ist totgemacht zu werden oder ein Piercing zu kriegen. eigentlich kann das keiner wissen denn noch keiner von uns war ein Fisch...
ich bevorzuge jedoch den toten Köderfisch den mein Angelschein ist mir viel wichtiger als 3 Hechte mehr im Jahr...


------------------
Das Leben ist kein BigMäcGruß
Franz


----------



## AngelAchti (19. Juni 2001)

Ok, ich habs ja auch nicht vor herraufzubeschwören meinen Schein zu verlieren.Aber dan verrat&acute; mit doch bitte einer eine tote Köderfischmontage für Standrute, stilles Gewässer, bei der der Köderfisch eine natürliche Stellung unter Wasser einnimmt.Vielen Dank für die Tips im Voraus,Gruss
Achti


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2001)

Hi Achti,was versteht Du unter "natürlicher Stellung"?? Kranke Fische werden soweit ich weiß von Hechten bevorzugt genommen. Die stehen kopfüber, kopfunter, quer im Wasser. Wenn Du einen Drilling hinter der  Rückenflosse montierst und vorher die Schwimmblase zerstichst, sollte der KöFi irgendwie auf halb acht im Wasser bummeln - bei mir langt dat hier!!! Mit einer solch einfachen Masche gehen die dicksten Dinger in den Kescher.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## steffen (20. Juni 2001)

Meinen Räubern war es egal, dass der Köfi tot war. Und meine ausbeute war bei 2mal Raufischangeln 1 Zander.Gruß Steffen


----------



## Obelix5885 (27. Juni 2001)

Gott sei dank wohn ich in frankreich auf dem land 

------------------
Grüsse Obelix


----------



## wolf (11. Juli 2001)

quote:Originaltext von AngelAchti:
Aber dan verrat&acute; mit doch bitte einer eine tote Köderfischmontage für Standrute, stilles Gewässer, bei der der Köderfisch eine natürliche Stellung unter Wasser einnimmt.
Moin,jo, die Haltung im Wasser ist das große Problem. 
Ist aber zu lösen. Zu 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Köderfisch versteifen und unten (Bauchflosse) beschweren. Zwei-Hakensystem, Nase und Schwanz. 
Segelpose oder zupfen.Unterschied zum lebenden? Vor zehn Jahren (als man noch durfte) hat&acute;s in vielen Gewässern keinen, ja keinen Unterschied gemacht. Aber in manchen Löchern war&acute;s mies, zugegeben. 
Ein bißchen tüfteln muß man schon. viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Palerado (12. Juli 2001)

@FrankyDu hast ja recht mit der Methode, aber mir ist damit in ca. 4 Jahren gerademal ein Hecht in den Kescher gegangen, und ich habe es verdammt oft probiert. Entweder ich bin zu blöd zum angeln, oder die Baggerseen die der Verein gepachtet hat sind einfach leer.


----------



## Blinker (20. Juli 2001)

Früher habe ich viel und gern mit lebendem Köfi auf Hecht, Zander und Aal geangelt. Auf Hecht mit relativ großen Barschen, Zander ausschließlich auf Gründling und auf Aal vorwiegend kleine Kaulis. Für die Barsche hatten meine Angelfreunde und ich uns eine Schonmontage ausgedacht (vor allem, damit die Barsche schön munter bleiben, weniger aus ethischen Gründen): Am ersten Rückenflossenstrahl wurde mit einem Silastik-Faden (so hieß das Zeug, glaube ich) ein kleiner Drilling befestigt, und bei sehr großen Barschen haben wir zusätzlich einen Einfachhaken durch den Rand des Kiemendeckels gestochen. Die Fische wurden dabei nicht verletzt. Zusätzlich verwendeten wir auf Hecht und Zander sehr lange Ruten, um den Köder möglichst nicht werfen zu müssen, obwohl lange Spargel beim Bootsangeln etwas unkomfortabel sind (mit langer Tele ließ sich der Köder besser ausschwingen).
Ich will aber nicht verschweigen, dass ich meinen besten Hecht (1,24/25) auf einen 40-Gramm-FZ gefangen habe. Als Twister modern wurden, haben ein Freund und ich in unserer Lieblingsschleuse auf weiße und gelbe Twister deutlich besser gefangen als die anderen auf Gründlinge. Meine besten Aale bekam ich ausnahmslos auf lebenden Kauli.
Falls hier ein Grünling eifrig mitschreibt: Das war alles zu einer zeit, als der lebende Köfi noch erlaubt war. Heute fische ich seeeeeelbstverstäääääändlich nur noch mit totem Köfi...
Michael


----------

